

French Bees Produce Blue Honey - danso
http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/10/05/french-bees-produce-blue-honey/

======
Metatron
If you're posting an article that's almost a year old, chances are it's not
news!

That was awesome when it happened though. Watched a video of a beekeeper
complaining that the colour will affect sales negatively. I couldn't
understand why, sure the clarity of regular honey can affect purchasing, but
this is novelty, people would snap it up!

